# help plz



## Devon3603 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a Chrysler 300m an I was wounderin will 22" rims from a dodge charger fit on it?


----------



## jb4e (Nov 8, 2011)

The bolt pattern should most likely be the same unless thats aa specialty charger. Should work.


----------

